# Internet Stability in Mexico



## Mystery (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi, I'm considering moving to Mexico and have a few questions.

Which area would you recommend? I need stable internet connection and easy access to travel to San Diego or Las Vegas either by land or by air.

How is the Cancun area for living?

What is the stability of high-speed internet in various areas of Mexico?

Thanks


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Mystery said:


> Hi, I'm considering moving to Mexico and have a few questions.
> 
> Which area would you recommend? I need stable internet connection and easy access to travel to San Diego or Las Vegas either by land or by air.
> 
> ...


 how much you willing to pay per month? what do you mean by stability? I have the cheapest Texmex internet service and many people who telecommute have done just fine on that service. Up grading to the higher speed package allowed them to stream videos a bit faster but for work purposes it was overkill.


----------



## Mystery (Aug 21, 2013)

Also the internet will probably already be included with whichever apartment I rent. What internet speed can I expect? By stable, I mean if I have a call over Skype at 6pm, I'll know for sure I'll be able to make it. If the internet drops randomly or starts breaking up, that can be an issue.

Here in Budapest I get 30mbps internet. I don't expect to get that there


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Very rare to rent a place with Internet included unless the landlord is there and offers their WiFi. Cheap Telmex is 1 to 2megs. Cable Internet can be quite a bit faster. Generally the larger the population of the area .... the more options


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Mystery said:


> Also the internet will probably already be included with whichever apartment I rent. What internet speed can I expect? By stable, I mean if I have a call over Skype at 6pm, I'll know for sure I'll be able to make it. If the internet drops randomly or starts breaking up, that can be an issue.
> 
> Here in Budapest I get 30mbps internet. I don't expect to get that there


I wouldn't bet on Internet being included in the rent. Perhaps a landline telephone will be included, but not the payment, and you could add Telmex Internet and tv cable service else subscribe to cable. I have 10Mb service and I can use Skype with video without problems during the evening hours. The only problems that I have had with Internet service in Xalapa is with rare power failures. I read "stable" as "reliable" and my Internet service is that.


----------



## Mystery (Aug 21, 2013)

However, I'll have to get the internet on my own? Are there any complications to do so for a short-term contract? In Peru, I did get my own internet line (because the shared one was too unstable) but I couldn't get it under my name, I needed someone with a national ID to put it under her name and whenever dealing with customer support, she had to do it. What's involved in getting an internet connection in Mexico for a few months?

Also, the other question is: which areas of Mexico would I enjoy most?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Mystery said:


> However, I'll have to get the internet on my own? Are there any complications to do so for a short-term contract? In Peru, I did get my own internet line (because the shared one was too unstable) but I couldn't get it under my name, I needed someone with a national ID to put it under her name and whenever dealing with customer support, she had to do it. What's involved in getting an internet connection in Mexico for a few months?
> 
> Also, the other question is: which areas of Mexico would I enjoy most?


Generally, you have to provide ID, e.g., passport, visa, local drivers license. Proof of residence - electric or telephone bill and small deposit - few hundred pesos. Cable in my area is month to month. No long term contract.

You do know the ins and outs of getting a residence visa, right?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is a mystery why anyone would want to *live* in Cancun! Mexico is a big country. Are you just throwing darts or looking for wild winter parties? We cannot help you unless you tell us what you are looking for, age, language capabilities, single, married, children, and if you can qualify under the new immigration rules for residence permits, or will just stay as a tourist for up to 180 days & leave.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Telmex used to have a 1 year contract minimum. now I don' know. I assume cable companies would have a minimum contract too. The only pay as you go service that I know of are CEL phone companies where you buy a modem and pay for time/gigs as you need them.

Iusacell offers 4g which is faster than 3g but their coverage is smaller than Telcel. Telcel offers only 3g except in major cities where they offer 4g Lite


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

joaquinx said:


> Generally, you have to provide ID, e.g., passport, visa, local drivers license. Proof of residence - electric or telephone bill and small deposit - few hundred pesos. Cable in my area is month to month. No long term contract.
> 
> You do know the ins and outs of getting a residence visa, right?


Sounds like they are only going to be here for a few months and to get a CEL SIM or CEL modem you don't need extensive local ID


----------



## Mystery (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm living permanently around the world, in various countries. I don't plan to get a residence permit. The immigration laws in Mexico seem very similar as in Peru and I'll go there simply on a tourist visa. It's good for 180 days and I can leave and come back and be good for another 180 days. The reason I want to be there is because I want to attend several events in the USA so I want to live somewhere not too far to make travels easy. Bangkok was way too far so I moved to Budapest, but Mexico would make it even easier.

I'm 28-year old, single but never alone. I don't plan on partying too much, these days I'm focusing more on my internet business which I do from home. So I just want to have a furnished apartment somewhere that provides me good services in a place that is enjoyable to live with good food around.


----------



## Mystery (Aug 21, 2013)

Also, the cheaper the life cost the better. At first I was interested in being not too far from San Diego, but I've been told by several people that the cities near the US border are crappy and low-conscious. Is this true?


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

it does not sound like mexico is what you are looking for. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tepetapan said:


> it does not sound like mexico is what you are looking for. Good luck in your search.


It sounds like what he is looking for is an inexpensive place to live, which has reliable internet service and offers easy access to the States. I agree that he doesn't seem interested in moving to Mexico for the reasons that most of us moved here - the weather, the food, the people, the history, the culture.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Mystery said:


> Also, the cheaper the life cost the better. At first I was interested in being not too far from San Diego, but I've been told by several people that the cities near the US border are crappy and low-conscious. Is this true?


Hard to answer you seriously with a dumb statement like that. Look elsewhere !!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Mystery said:


> Also, the cheaper the life cost the better. At first I was interested in being not too far from San Diego, but I've been told by several people that the cities near the US border are crappy and low-conscious. Is this true?


Do these several people actually live in Mexican cities near the border? What on earth does "low-conscious" mean?


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

hard to please someone who calls Mexico crappy. give it up.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

You're right, tepetapan. I'd better withdraw from this thread or I may say something I shouldn't and have to give myself an infraction!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Mystery said:


> Also, the cheaper the life cost the better. At first I was interested in being not too far from San Diego, but I've been told by several people that the cities near the US border are crappy and low-conscious. Is this true?


You may have to ask Mr.Oz about that...you follow a yellow brick road and ask a hairy guy that goes by the name of Toto


----------



## Mystery (Aug 21, 2013)

The other reason I want to go to Mexico is because I have never been there. What are the best cities allowing bus travel to San Diego?


----------



## Mystery (Aug 21, 2013)

I guess my best bet to know more about the various areas of Mexico is to read through this website
Mexico travel guide - Wikitravel

In many regards, it seems to be somewhat similar to Peru. Certain regions or neighborhoods can be dangerous and locals will tell me where to go or not, what to do or not.


----------



## Mystery (Aug 21, 2013)

This is what they were referring to when talking about the northern cities. Quoted from WikiTravels.

Northern Mexico

"Includes the expansive deserts and mountains of the border states; mostly ignored by tourists, this is 'Unknown Mexico'"

"Some Mexican northern and border cities such as Tijuana, Nogales, Nuevo Laredo, Chihuahua, Culiacán, Durango, and Juárez can be dangerous if you are not familiar with them, especially at night. Most crime in the northern cities is related to the drug trade and/or police corruption."

Sounds like I'm better to look for another city further away with an international airport.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Mystery said:


> This is what they were referring to when talking about the northern cities. Quoted from WikiTravels.
> 
> Northern Mexico
> 
> ...


New York, Los Angeles, London, you name it, "can be dangerous if you are not familiar with them, especially at night". I would not let generic fear mongering like that influence where I lived. I have a close friend who lives in Chihuahua with his girl friend. She is a senior judge in the Mexican court system. I have visited nearly all of the cities on that list.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> New York, Los Angeles, London, you name it, "can be dangerous if you are not familiar with them, especially at night". I would not let generic fear mongering like that influence where I lived. I have a close friend who lives in Chihuahua with his girl friend. She is a senior judge in the Mexican court system. I have visited nearly all of the cities on that list.


They forgot Mexicali and I lived there during the "cartel war" and didn´t notice people hiding at home. In fact I used to walk to the hot dog joint across the blvd. from the university campus late at night and the girls from residences there walked over all the time except later when the clubs and bars closed because the drunks were sometimes obnoxious.


----------



## MichelleRN (Nov 4, 2013)

Mystery said:


> Also, the cheaper the life cost the better. At first I was interested in being not too far from San Diego, but I've been told by several people that the cities near the US border are crappy and low-conscious. Is this true?


Living in a Mexican town near San Diego is a wonderful idea for many reasons. In more ways than one you would have the best of both worlds at your fingertips. You asked about a Internet stability - which may or may not mean you're referring to outages. 

When I first moved to Tijuana I experienced a handful of outages that denied me access to the Internet for several hours at a time. I have not experienced another outage since then -_ although moments ago_ I just discovered that the water in TJ is not on. 

A water outage happens from time to time (approximately once a month, give or take) and might last a day or two or three. So be sure to bring a good hand cleaner with you. BTW, I'm not an expert on TJ, but if you want to live in a nice area it appears as if the Agua Caliente area and the Hippodromo area is a really nice place to live.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Mystery said:


> I guess my best bet to know more about the various areas of Mexico is to read through this website
> Mexico travel guide - Wikitravel
> 
> In many regards, it seems to be somewhat similar to Peru. Certain regions or neighborhoods can be dangerous and locals will tell me where to go or not, what to do or not.


You should check out Craigslist for especially the Guanajuato list which includes San Miguel de Allende, and the Puerto Vallarta list. Many owners, Mexican and ******, list turnkey furnished apartments with wifi and cable included. Not dirt cheap but sometimes you'll find a good deal. San Miguel has good transport to Mexico City where you can fly cheaply on Spirit and AirTran. Puerto Vallarta has a good airport with flights to the U.S. Pacific coast, among others. I found the wifi in SM to be fine, although nowhere near 30 mb's, more like 7.


----------



## MichelleRN (Nov 4, 2013)

Mystery said:


> I guess my best bet to know more about the various areas of Mexico is to read through this website
> Mexico travel guide - Wikitravel


If you're into motorcycles then the long wait in the car line at the San Ysidro border will not apply to you. A 1-3 hour long wait in line will turn into a potential 1-3 minute long wait.


----------



## Mystery (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm in Mexico now, in Playa del Carmen.

In regards to Cancun, what I found is that most people who have been to Cancun really have never seen the city; all the foreigners are on the hotels strip, and I barely have seen any foreigners at all within the city! One drawback of Cancun city is that the beach is actually far from it; in fact, it's somewhat far from everything worth visiting. But I quite liked it and loved the food.

Playa del Carmen is better though, and everything is much closer. It's as easy to access the airport from Playa del Carmen than from Cancun.

In regards to internet, there are good internet connections available. Telmex offers high-speed internet; this apartment had private 3mbps, I asked them to upgrade it to 5mbps. Or even better, Cablemas provides cable internet of 6mbps, 10mbps, 30mbps or even 100mbps (if you pay for it). Then the cellphone internet also works with 3G or 4G depending where you are. I got a solid 3mbps BUT it wouldn't work for Skype calls!

The main problem is that very few people actually have such high-speed contracts so it's difficult to find a place with a proper connection, and installing your own line requires a contract of at least 6 months. The first apartment I took for a month had an unstable 0.8mbps shared WiFi connection that barely worked! Internet in hotels is hit or miss; depends where you go.


----------

